# Locations Wanted - Where are the Twin Star 2 & 3?



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

I am looking for the current locations or sightings of the Twin Star 2 & 3 which were used as the Fords Ferry on the River Thames for many years.

The Twin Star was bought by Thames Clippers but where are the other 2 ??


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a feeling they are still on the River somewhere,any ideas?


----------



## lakesguy (Feb 19, 2011)

*location*

Hi one of the twin star ferries is at the moment laid up on Derwen****er but i believe has now been sold to one of the river Dart companies. dont know how they will get it there tho the roads have changed quite a lot since it arrived.


----------



## chippy1155 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Location of Twinstar 2*

The twinstar 2 (Lakeland) was taken from Derwent Water on Friday 4th March 2011 by Plantspeed Ltd to Workington Port where it will be towed to Dartmouth river boat company.
Hope this helps you in your quest.


----------

